# Review: Smith Prophecy Turbo Fan



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah my GF bought these a year or two ago as she was having fogging issues. Took care of most problems except on rain days when we're riding hard in the trees.

Finally this year I convinced her to get laser eye surgery (I did it 4 years ago)... Problem solved! Only cost $2700!!! lol


----------

